# Spoilers needed for Innenotdar (SPOILERS!!!!)



## sfedi (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm in need for a little more background on the Innenotdar Forest.

AFAIK, a unique dragon, which seems to be imprisoned by Ragesia, and whose mother was slain by Coaltongue, planted the first tree of this forest.

Now, dreams from that Dragon arise as Trillith.

Since the Seela has a connection to the forest and indirectly to the dragon, and the Trillith have a direct connection to the dragon, the Song of Forms from the Seela affect the Trillith in a particular way.

Now, what's the story of this dragon?

Is this somehow related with the myths of Gate Pass?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 16, 2009)

Not quite.  The dragon who spawns the trillith is Trilla.  The dragon who planted the first tree is a different dragon called Syana.


----------



## sfedi (Oct 16, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Not quite.  The dragon who spawns the trillith is Trilla.  The dragon who planted the first tree is a different dragon called Syana.



Ok, so Trilla's mother was slain.

What's the relationship with Trilla and Syana?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 16, 2009)

Unless they changed something between 3e and 4e, Syana was Trilla's mother.


----------



## EugeneZ (Oct 16, 2009)

Wait-a-minute.

As Morrus pointed out, you mixed together two different dragons. So the part of your post that confused me initially was that the seela Song of Forms is having a "special" effect on the trillith due to the connection you imply exists between the two races.

Where do you see a special use of the Song of Forms? As far as I can tell, the Song of Forms stops Indominability from being insubstantial and traps him within the form of the stag that he chose to possess. These effects are contained in the power block for Song of Forms and could presumably be used by the PCs in the exact same way.

The Song of Forms was keeping Indomitability in the form of the stag. The plan was to keep him trapped while Anyariel stabbed him with the Living Blade. What they didn't count on was that Indomitability would survive Anyariel's attack. I'm still not 100% sure exactly how he survived, but due to his indomitable nature and stat block saying he can't be knocked down, etc, it makes sense -- he's obviously very hard to kill. So Anyariel basically lost the fight, and died, but managed to pin the stag to the floor of the lake.

It is the Living Sword, which pins Indomitability, and was made from the First Tree, to which the seela have a strong connection, that creates a link between them and allows the seela to continue living.

Presumably, if the seela could have gotten Anyariel's lock of hair from Gwenvere, shown it to Timbre, asked her to transfer the sword's bond ot one of them, and then pulled the sword from the lake, they would then have a battle against Indomitability and, due to their stats, eventually win, though a number of them might have died.

Presumably, it is the PCs bravery and insight that allows them to free the forest.

I hope I've understood and explained all this correctly.


----------



## sfedi (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes EugeneZ, you are right (AFAIK).

I thought that the song was a simple song or something else that *happened* to make the Trillith loose their insubtantiality.

It seems I was wrong.

Thanks for pointing that out.

So, what about these dragons?
Are they alive? What happened to them?


----------



## EugeneZ (Oct 17, 2009)

The dragons remain a mystery to me.  And it seems that you were at least partially correct -- there IS a link between Indomitability and the trillith. It's only slightly farther than you pointed out. Indomitability is a trillith, which is born of Trilla, whose dead mother is Syana, who planted the First Tree of Innenotdar, which gave birth to the seela.

This connection is certainly not outlined in the adventure (the missing link being provided in this thread by RangerWickett) and I'm not sure it has any bearing at all on the events in Innenotdar. Morrus/Wickett/Steve/Kevin, would you mind confirming/denying the truth of that?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 17, 2009)

I assume Russ will stop me if I mess up, spill too much, or contradict alterations being made for the 4e version, but since this stuff has already been 'spoiled' per se in the 3.5 release, here goes.

And, um, players, don't read. Hush Hush GM Stuff.

[sblock]60+ years ago (I can't recall the timeline), then warlord Coaltongue took Syana's daughter Trilla hostage to try to extract power from the kid, and keep the mom at bay. That didn't turn out well, Trilla got infused with bad magical energy, and she started creating semi-alive things whenever she had a strong dream. A demon/devil thigh bone Coaltongue had to use as an impromptu club managed to capture a sliver of Trilla's soul, and combined with some other magic it turned into the Torch of the Burning Sky.

Coaltongue got away, and would eventually realize the immense tactical advantage the Torch gave him. Later -- I don't recall the precise chronology, but some time before 40 years ago -- Coaltongue goes up against Syana again, and this time he defeats her. He puts her skeleton up as a trophy in his new castle in Sindaire (which will show up in Adventure 6).

After this, elvish ruler Shaaladel tried to capture Trilla to recreate the accident that made the Torch, so he could have a 'Torch' for himself. Shaaladel had allied with the half-orc warlord, but he always saw himself as the rightful leader. The effort to recreate the Torch did not turn out well, and ties into the events of adventure 7.

Somewhere around here, after kidnapping one, escape one, mother's death, and then kidnapping two, Trilla has a dream that manifests as Indomitability. The newly alive spirit wanders, unaware of what it is. Eventually it finds its way to Innenotdar.

People friendly to Trilla rescue her, and to keep her away from those who would harm her, they guide her into the underdark, through tunnels near/beneath Gate Pass (tied into adventure 9). The poor kid dragon has been traumatized a lot, so her nightmares have been getting stronger (one of which shows up in adventure 8), and eventually, after she starts a lair in the Underdark, her children the trillith take over and imprison her. (Indomitability is thus of the same family as the other trillith, but he didn't grow up with them.) This is pretty key to the events of adventure 10.
[/sblock]

Any other questions? And again, if the folks working on the 4e version would like me to leave it to y'all to handle the answers, just let me know. I'm just trying to help.


----------



## sfedi (Oct 17, 2009)

Great info Wickett.

Thank you very much.

And as he said, if this has changed, feel free to drop by 

Are these Dragons and Coaltongue somehow related to the myth of the Dragon, the Kraken, the Eagle and the Worm?


----------



## EugeneZ (Oct 17, 2009)

That is immensely helpful, RangerWickett, thanks.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 17, 2009)

sfedi said:


> Are these Dragons and Coaltongue somehow related to the myth of the Dragon, the Kraken, the Eagle and the Worm?




Well, 



Spoiler



Coaltongue is/was immortal, thanks to the blood of the still-beating Aquiline Heart, torn from the eagle's breast by the jaws of the dragon in ages past. And the Kraken and the Worm know the route to Trilla's prison, but none of them really make an appearance in the campaign.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 17, 2009)

RangerWickett said:


> I assume Russ will stop me if I mess up, spill too much, or contradict alterations being made for the 4e version.




Oh, please feel free to do so!  Nobody in the world knows this material better than you do.  We aren't changing any of the storyline - at most we're adding sidestuff or fleshing out areas (for example, the journey from the Fire Forest to Dassen is covered in detail in _Shelter from the Storm_ and a little emphasis added regarding the refugees fleeing to Seaquen).   But we're not making any major plot changes.


----------



## sfedi (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks again Wickett, and BTW, Morrus and all company:

I LOOOVE how you are adding stuff and fleshing out the world (compared to what little I read from the 3.5 version)

So these creatures are myth, but they are real, Epic creatures I assume.


----------

